# Regeln für das Schnäppchen Forum - erst lesen, dann posten!



## scylla (28. Januar 2019)

Das Schnäppchen Unterforum ist dazu da, Bike-bezogene Schnäppchen aus Webshops oder Geschäften mit anderen zu teilen.
Damit alle einen Nutzen davon haben, bitte postet die Schnäppchen in einer übersichtlichen Art und Weise: mit Link, Preis und kurzer Beschreibung.

*Zum Einstellen von Schnäppchen benutzt bitte die Funktion "neues Angebot eintragen". Im Thread darunter kann das Schnäppchen bei Bedarf diskutiert werden oder zusätzliche Informationen ausgetauscht werden.*
Alternativ steht euch nach wie vor der alte Sammelthread "Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU*" zur Verfügung. Bitte beachtet dort die Regeln im ersten Post. Kommentare im Sammelthread sind zu Gunsten der Übersichtlichkeit nicht erwünscht und werden gelöscht, für Gelaber mit Bezug auf den Sammelthread nutzt bitte den "Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread".

*Sowohl Angebote als auch der Sammelthread werden regelmäßig von alten oder abgelaufenen Schnäppchen Angeboten gesäubert.*

*Was gehört hier NICHT rein? Eigenwerbung, Privatverkäufe, E-Bay Anzeigen, Schnäppchen ohne Bike-Bezug*
Für Privatverkäufe gibt es den Bikemarkt, E-Bay Anzeigen können im "Flohmarkt" gepostet werden. Derartige Angebote werden in diesem Forum kommentarlos gelöscht.

Danke fürs Beachten und viel Spaß bei der Schnäppchenjagd!


----------



## scylla (7. August 2019)

Bitte beachten:

*Das Schnäppchen-Forum ist NICHT der Bikemarkt und NICHT die Kaufberatung.

Wer Beratung zum Kauf eines Mountainbikes möchte, bitte hier entlang: Mtb-Kaufberatung

Wer Privatverkäufe tätigen möchte, bitte hier entlang: **Bikemarkt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

